# this combo of fish ok?



## secuono (Aug 12, 2009)

3 Spotted Pictus Cats, 3 Goldfish, 4 Apple Snails, 1 Rubberlip Pleco. 72F, 55gal, gravel, is this mix of fish ok? They have been together for 2 weeks and doing fine. Pleco and Golds have been together for 6 weeks, Snails and Golds for 4 weeks.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

secuono said:


> 3 Spotted Pictus Cats, 3 Goldfish, 4 Apple Snails, 1 Rubberlip Pleco. 72F, 55gal, gravel, is this mix of fish ok? They have been together for 2 weeks and doing fine. Pleco and Golds have been together for 6 weeks, Snails and Golds for 4 weeks.


No, it is not and I will explain why. Goldfish are cold water fish and do not require heated water whatsoever. However, the only thing in your list that cannot handle cold water are Pictus Cats since they are tropical fish. Most plecos and snails do just fine in cold water however. If you still want some bottom feeders then I would suggest Weather Loaches, Golden Dojo Loaches, or Black Kuhli Loaches.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

I agree with GK, but I'll add some food for thought. In my experience, goldfish are especially messy fish, who are known to create an unusually large filtration requirement for their size. 3 goldfish should be fine in a 55 even into adulthood, but the filtration is going to be pushed. It's not that you can't manage it, you just need to be religious about your filter maintenance. 

Apple snails and the rubber-lip have basically the same food supply (plants and detritus), which a 55 probably won't be able to manage. You can add algae wafers for food, but 4 apple snails seems a bit much. They get REALLY big. Think along the lines of 1 or 2. 3 would work if you decide against the pleco. Also remember that if you add loaches or cats (any bottom dweller), your detritus is not going to be there for long, so that only leaves 1 source of food for the snails and pleco.


----------



## secuono (Aug 12, 2009)

Yea, I can't move any pictus out, and they seem to be thriving. I put in enough food at night for all of the non-golds to eat, they all have a nice size tummy.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

secuono said:


> Yea, I can't move any pictus out, and they seem to be thriving. I put in enough food at night for all of the non-golds to eat, they all have a nice size tummy.


I suggest that you move them before winter sets in. Anything less than 70-72 for an extended period of time will kill them.


----------



## secuono (Aug 12, 2009)

I have a heater in with the golds, keeps the temps at 72F at the lowest. 74F if it's a warm day.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

secuono said:


> I have a heater in with the golds, keeps the temps at 72F at the lowest. 74F if it's a warm day.


That might work, but don't be surprised if they die this winter. Pictus Cats, like most tropical fish, like their water around 78-80 degrees.


----------



## secuono (Aug 12, 2009)

Well, all sites with their care info say anywhere from 72F-82F, so obviously people have had them survive just fine in all these temps. I needed color and movement in that tank, just the golds, snails and pleco was very plain and empty looking. The pictus add so much color, personality and movement. There was nothing else I could get w/o them getting eaten later in life.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

secuono said:


> Well, all sites with their care info say anywhere from 72F-82F, so obviously people have had them survive just fine in all these temps. I needed color and movement in that tank, just the golds, snails and pleco was very plain and empty looking. The pictus add so much color, personality and movement. There was nothing else I could get w/o them getting eaten later in life.


I think if you keep the temperature at least at 72 or higher they might be ok. I am just saying to be prepared if they don't make it through the winter.


----------



## secuono (Aug 12, 2009)

Some areas are slightly cooler, others warmer in the tank. Not sure if that's bad for the glass, but the fish like it. Just like my frogs like it when there are warm spots and the rest is nice and cool, so they can control their temps.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I don't know if anyone still read this thread but here are my 5 cent worth anyway. Are they fancy goldfish, like oranda, ryukin etc? If so they won't mind higher temps at all. I have kept mine in an unheated tank for 6 years with a rubberlip pleco and some apple snails at times. Right now only the 2 goldfish and the pleco. They have all done great and the tank get at least 80 degrees in the summer. The rubberlip is also one of the only plecos that can be kept with goldfish as he prefers cooler temps then most plecos and will not attack the goldfish.
I have not kept pictus cats before but I would keep an eye on them if your goldfish have long fins. I kept swallowtail shiners with my goldfish at the beginning and the goldfish ended up with shredded fins. The shiners were nipping on them as did the SAEs I kept with them at the time. If you see the goldfish's tails shredded that could be your pictus cats fault. Other then that a 55 gal is great for the goldfish, apple snails and the pleco and the pictus cats.


----------

